# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Aspen Christmas

## LindaP

We had a white Christmas in beautiful Colorado.....thought Miker would appreciate some snow pics by now.
Our kids and SOs, then walking to the Hotel Jerome in the snow for an after dinner Christmas night cocktail...

----------


## marybeth

Awesome! Love Aspen.

----------


## BBT

We just left before Christmas and head back for 15 days in a week. We try to avoid the Christmas and NYs Skiers and resto hassle. This will be year 22 for us in Aspen and SBH. You had excellent snow. This year may be one for the record books.

----------


## amyb

A winter wonderland...lovely.

----------


## LindaP

> We just left before Christmas and head back for 15 days in a week. We try to avoid the Christmas and NYs Skiers and resto hassle. This will be year 22 for us in Aspen and SBH. You had excellent snow. This year may be one for the record books.



Bob, we drove from Golden, and our son and girlfriend drove from Salt Lake.....we only stayed Christmas Eve  and Christmas ...    Christmas Eve  we had made reservations a month before at the new Grey Lady. ( from Nantucket ) .....it was delicious ! You should try it, we met a woman from there, that said that spot always had trouble ....but we really enjoyed it. Wishing them luck.
    Christmas, our kids skied / X country to the Pine Creek Cookhouse....Bill & I took the horse- drawn sled....excellent pre-fixe lunch.
  That night for dinner, we cooked a filet of beef on a grill outside ......
 Because we only stayed 2 nights, and hung with our own 6 group , I guess we missed too much craziness , and it was more easy going than the Bucket weekend !
        It was a beautiful , snowfall, and we even got to experience the sabering ceremony of champagne at the St Regis, on Christmas Eve, so it was a magical trip :)

----------


## amyb

Wait TIL CHARLIE hears about sabering  Champagne!

----------


## H2O

We are in SBH now trying to forget all the snow back home.  So many great spots - Aspen, Telluride, Vail, Steamboat....  We often head to the Glenwood hot springs on the way back to Denver.  I participated in the somewhat challenging Copper Triangle cycling event this year over Fremont Pass, Tennessee Pass and Vail Pass.  Absolutely beautiful views.  So make sure to enjoy the summertime as well.

----------


## MIke R

I had the great fortune to live just outside of Vail for 8 years....Gods country..well done Linda..those 8 Christmas times out there are amongst my best ones ever....and yes H20 the hot springs in Glenwood, as well as the off piste ones in SteamBoat are very very cool

we re FINALLY getting our snow......

----------


## MIke R

> . You had excellent snow. This year may be one for the record books.




good ol El Nino

----------


## MIke R

Linda...tell your kids if they haven't skied the backside ( off Piste ) of Loveland on the full moon at night they must do it.....this year the full moon was on Christmas and it drew a lot of people but normally its not that crazy....skiing down the backside of Loveland through the trees by only the light of the moon..... there are no words to describe the rush.....without a doubt one of the coolest things I ever did on skis

----------


## BBT

> Bob, we drove from Golden, and our son and girlfriend drove from Salt Lake.....we only stayed Christmas Eve  and Christmas ...    Christmas Eve  we had made reservations a month before at the new Grey Lady. ( from Nantucket ) .....it was delicious ! You should try it, we met a woman from there, that said that spot always had trouble ....but we really enjoyed it. Wishing them luck.
>     Christmas, our kids skied / X country to the Pine Creek Cookhouse....Bill & I took the horse- drawn sled....excellent pre-fixe lunch.
>   That night for dinner, we cooked a filet of beef on a grill outside ......
>  Because we only stayed 2 nights, and hung with our own 6 group , I guess we missed too much craziness , and it was more easy going than the Bucket weekend !
>         It was a beautiful , snowfall, and we even got to experience the sabering ceremony of champagne at the St Regis, on Christmas Eve, so it was a magical trip :)



Had dinner there last night. We do love it. Yes,  it's had its share of problems not because of location. It's hard time to make money in Aspen with the rents they charge and two short seasons. Pacifica a long time favorite closed 2 years ago for the same reason. Rent doubled. Jimmys Bodega has picked it up and is seemingly doing well. Our favorite is lunch on top of Highlands at Cloud 9 but sadly they modernized it this year and taken the charm out. Foods still great and Champagne Spraying and table dancing is still the norm after 2. I swear VC could just put carbonated water in the bottles and charge the same price and no one would know.

----------

